
A Tribute to My Grandmother, Survivor of War and Pioneer Science Communicator - ericdanielski
https://thoughtscapism.com/2017/09/06/a-tribute-to-my-grandmother-a-survivor-of-war-and-a-pioneer-science-communicator-1950-1980/
======
acidburnNSA
Good personal story for a great go-to source of well-referenced analysis of
highly controversial topics in what can only called pop meta-science. For
example, her analysis of glyposate research is excellent, in line with
mainstream science, but out of line with pop media.

[https://thoughtscapism.com/2016/09/07/17-questions-about-
gly...](https://thoughtscapism.com/2016/09/07/17-questions-about-glyphosate/)

